

2012 might be the NoFS bubble - chrislusf
http://weed-fs.googlecode.com

======
jimrandomh
In what sense is this a filesystem, rather than a database? To me, the
difference between those is whether I can boot off it.

------
alpb
Isn't this what MongoDB GridFS already doing? Edit: saw the comparison later
on, sorry.

